
Google's Schmidt says talking to glasses can be weird, inappropriate - Lightning
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/25/us-google-harvard-idUSBRE93O1FF20130425?feedType=RSS
======
cryptoz
Classic Schmidt. What he says is almost always completely correct and at the
same time the worst possible way to word it.

